# why i dont have 936p output scaled resolution



## wizhunt (Jan 19, 2021)

and how to add custom resolution?
i want to try some of these resolution in green https://pacoup.com/2011/06/12/list-of-true-169-resolutions/


----------



## Tacoman98337 (Jan 19, 2021)

I don’t think you can do custom resolutions. Also, 936p isn’t an option. Sorry


----------



## Harvey S (Jan 20, 2021)

wizhunt said:


> and how to add custom resolution?
> i want to try some of these resolution in green https://pacoup.com/2011/06/12/list-of-true-169-resolutions/



Just type it in what you want,  The drop down menu is just for ease of use.


----------



## BluePeer (Jan 20, 2021)

there is a differenze in thinks that technical true and what works good
the dropdown shows option that good not all that can work (related to codec settings) not every aspect ratio works good with encoder related to the compression algorithm. related to the encoder you have a lower range of resolutions that are good
you can select what you will but loose quality on same resolutions by fill bits
means for example that you can select 936P but the encoder encodes a 1008P related to the 4x4/8x8/YxY pixel compression Algorithm (the numbers only phantasm Show Pictures noch checked if the numbers match, its only one reason behind why there not show every technical possible)


----------



## wizhunt (Jan 24, 2021)

Harvey S said:


> Just type it in what you want,  The drop down menu is just for ease of use.


Thanks. i just type 1664x936 and this work.


----------

